# Evinrude sucks!



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Well after the first test run with the panga the E-tec wouldn't crank. It is now in the shop, and I am extremely upset that we didn't get a yamaha. No dealer scheduled maintance my ass! Evinrude sucks and Yamaha rules!


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow, that must be dissapointing. Didn't the dealer test run it? Hopefully something minor, I hear the E-tecs rock and think you will be happy in the long run. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that the e-tec wouldnt run,,, dont know where you have it, but if they cant resolve the matter, bring it to me.. i can take care of it...:usaflag


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Every engine maker is going to have an issue every once in a while with a new motor. It just sucks that the one you got is one of them. Probably something minor. If not, I am sure it will be taken care of. Just a minor setback.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure they aregoing to fix it, it's down at the dealer's right now. Nothing against the dealer, but Evinrude can kiss it as far as I am concerned. I have a feeling this motor is going to break down constantly, I mean hell it ain't got an hour on it and its already in the shop. ITS ADAVERTISED AS NOT NEEDING ANY DEALER MAINTENCE FOR THREE YEARS! 

I have never heard of someone buying a brand new car from the manufacturer and it breaking down a block from the dealership. Why does a boat motor have to be any different?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

My buddy has a brand new E-tech on his 19ft. Majek.

The engine is 1 year old, and is on it's third power head, third starter and a new oil resevoir. Man am I glad I buy Yamaha. Sorry to hear about your trouble.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (3/12/2008)*My buddy has a brand new E-tech on his 19ft. Majek.
> 
> 
> 
> The engine is 1 year old, and is on it's third power head, third starter and a new oil resevoir. Man am I glad I buy Yamaha. Sorry to hear about your trouble.




Dang! And here I was thinking I would repower with an e-tec. Guess I'll revisit that thought.


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

sorry to hear about your e-tec, Everytime I see that comercial I wonder if I hadmade a mistake going with the 150 yamaha. I love my engine even more now.See you around the pass this April , and good luck


----------



## Baha Bulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

Dont take it so hard. I had a 2000 115 4/stk Yamaha do almost the exact same thing. It took two trips to the dealer and a month of heartburn but after that it was all good.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

all the FLW guys love those etecs...chris phillips has one on his flats boat and im pretty sure he loves it...i worked at daybreak and alot the ppl there say the problem starts when you start pairing up two engines maybe the counter rotation???


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *alum maverick (3/12/2008)*all the FLW guys love those etecs...chris phillips has one on his flats boat and im pretty sure he loves it...i worked at daybreak and alot the ppl there say the problem starts when you start pairing up two engines maybe the counter rotation???


Nope, just one motor. I'm sure it is just somthing simple. I probably shouldn't have even posting anything about it when I was pi$$ed, but I couldn't believe it when it wouldn't crank. This is the first brand new motor we have ever owned, and breaking down on the first trip was a huge shock. I still can't believe it happened.

My dad's boat is at Day Break, it's the Intrepid.I think wetalked toyou out atthe Ft. Pickens pier a couple of weeks ago.I'm pretty sure I remember seeing the Aluminum Maverick out there.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Yamahas break down too, and they sometime breakdown on sea trial new before you leave the dealer, I have experience with that!!!!!:banghead

g Luk!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

yea that was me did yall get yalls bait bucket


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, we got it with the dip net.

The motor is running now. Just got it back, the dealer programed the computer for an '07 model instead of an '08. Evinrude doesn't suck after all!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I got stopped by FWC the other day and asked them a few questions about their boat.. when I asked about the ETECS the guy said they both needed new powerheads before the 6 month point and one lost the lower unit. The motors were 11 months old with 400 hrs on them the day we talked. They were not impressed with them in the least.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

POWERHEADS TO THE LOWER UNIT IS WHAT I HEAR ARE THE PROBLEMS ON THIS WONDERFUL MOTOR:sick THATS WHY I HAVE A YAMMERHAMMER


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

your evinrude sucks... mine ran for 15 years like a topwithout any major overhaul.


----------



## Grouper Snupper (Mar 8, 2008)

Man I hate to hear when someone pays hard earned money for something brand new, and before you can get the first fish in the boat, it goes to the shop. We all feel for you. Just my 2 cents, I know of couple of reports of a friends 2 buddies that repowered with E-tec's, they bought the 225's, both had their powerheads go out with less than 80 hrs.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Mercury # 1 on the water!!!! Both of my boats have Mercurys on them and just do yearly maintance. Love em. Easy to do work on, and fast on the water...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Grouper Snupper (3/12/2008)*Man I hate to hear when someone pays hard earned money for something brand new, and before you can get the first fish in the boat, it goes to the shop. .


Well actually we did but two slot redfish in the boat, but it was still aggravating having problems right off the bat. Ended up just being a minor instalation error though.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

mercury are you kidding? that's just getting worse


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jeeezzz!!I guess I'd better take my old <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas:contacts" /><st1:Sn w:st="on">Johnson</st1:Sn> I bought used from my dad in 1979 down to the bay & make me a private reef out of it!!!


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

No problems out of my 2006 225 E-tec, I knew that the 2005 had some powerhear problems but they were corrected.

The boat before this had a 150 Yamaha, it locked up on my first outings. The dealer took care if it no more problems for the rest of the time I owned it. 

Would I buy another Yammie, yes. I seriously don't believe the name brand manufacturers don't make bad engines, I have owned them all and each one has done me right when I've had a problem (all except that damn Sears I bought in 1968).

Get the E-tec back out there, and in 3-months tell us what you think.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Will do! It will be back on the water in the morning.

I over reacted by posting "evinrude sucks", but I just couldn't believe it when I hooked itup toflush and it wouldn't crank. But, like I said there is nothing wrong with the motor. It was doing the right thing by not cranking, the programming or something was wrong.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Native, don't get pissed off on one little thing going wrong on a new boat. yes i know the smaller the boat the least amount of systems to go wrong. stuff happens. bugs need to be worked out on any new vessel small or large. i don't know how many boats you have owned (sounds like none) but you have a large learning curve to go through. i don't want to sound negative, but you are talking about boats! trust me i know what i am talking about. good luck! that E-Tek or how ever you spell it, will do you fine.

ps. i am a cummins diesel fan myself! well,, i do like yamahas also.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you reacted appropriately and maybe not pissed off enough! If I couldn't get a refund, I'd be demanding something else in consideration - maybe an extra year on the extended warranty to restore your faith in their product....you'd be hosed had that happened in the Gulf.

If they don't give you something for the trouble, tell them you'll start a thread called "Evinrude Sucks" on the fishing forum...

So what about a Honda 4stk? Anyone had issues with Hondas? Thinking about a 115HP (and not an eTec)


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't owned any boats outright, not even this one. My dad bought it and I have to pay him back after I start crabbing.

But, I've always worked on my dad's boats (both commercial and recreational) and I understand how much work they are. I've been working on old outboards my whole life, so I was excited to finally get a new motor that wouldn't need constant attention. What a fairytail that was! Don't worry no offense takin'. You know what they say, BOAT just stands for Break Out Another Thousand.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

good deal man! keep your chin up!


----------



## Got Salt? (Oct 3, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (3/12/2008)*Will do! It will be back on the water in the morning.
> 
> I over reacted by posting "evinrude sucks", but I just couldn't believe it when I hooked itup toflush and it wouldn't crank. But, like I said there is nothing wrong with the motor. It was doing the right thing by not cranking, the programming or something was wrong.


 



why were you trying to crank it to flush it? the e-tecs have a reverse flush design that is more effective if you use it, instead of the old fashioned way?

i'd nearly have bet there was still a few bubbles in the oil lines. because of the advanced nature of the e-tec, it can sense this and shut her down. its 'supposed' to do that. hopefully by now its all worked out, but keep an open mind about it. dont be so 'ready' to hate the e-tec. 

900 hours on my pair of 200s, and i havent lost a race yet.



> *grouper1963 (3/12/2008)*I think you reacted appropriately and maybe not pissed off enough! If I couldn't get a refund, I'd be demanding something else in consideration - maybe an extra year on the extended warranty to restore your faith in their product....you'd be hosed had that happened in the Gulf.
> 
> If they don't give you something for the trouble, tell them you'll start a thread called "Evinrude Sucks" on the fishing forum...
> 
> So what about a Honda 4stk? Anyone had issues with Hondas? Thinking about a 115HP (and not an eTec)




typical. sumthin for nuthin. i'll be waiting wistfully on your stories about any issue with your new honda. refund? demanding something else in consideration? restoring faith? how about a few lessons on how to run the equipment properly. sounds like you're ready, grouper. would this have happened in the gulf? well, considering the craft, the operator--probably not. and considering the outcome of what was 'wrong', nope. as far as starting yet another 'evinrude sucks' thread, or any other 'insert brand of choice sucks'. i guess empty threats, rants and negativity are the way to go? go back to the old forum and search. there are plenty of those threads. and it ALWAYS ends up the same way--anything built by mankind is not infaliable. BUT understanding the equipment always helps. if you are seriously considering a 115 honda for a repower, you have tons of research to do. but make sure and tell nick and jeff you are a PFF member and they'll treat you right.







OK, the forum is acting up today?? i log in as Drew Mixon, and when i post, or try to retrieve my PMs, it 'switches' me back to my old user name 'got salt'. maybe something attached with my ISP? i dunno. never happend before. wierd.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's most likley the ugly white paint on those motors.

Right Drew?oke

Glad to see you've rejoined the land of the living vicariously.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Drew, It shows both your logons in the active users section. How many of there are you?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

All outboard motors suck considering the amount of money we spend on them! I have an Evinrude E-tec and a Suzuki 4-Stroke. I have been very pleased with both of them, but that doesn't mean I haven't had any problems. Outboards are just like women, sometimes they act right andother timestheir a pain in the ass, but you've got to have one or two...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Drew - I bet "Got Salt" is still logged onto one of the domains. You probably need to go to each of the domains, ie fishthebridge.com, orangebeachfishingforum.com, pensacolafishingforum.com, etc and log out of each one. Then, as you go along reading the forum, log into each of them as Drew Mixon as it makes you and tell it to remember you.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

It is unfortunate that you had a problem so early. As you know a boat is a hole in the water that one poors money. But, I have to tell ya, we have twin 2008 250 E-tecs and so far, love them.These E-tecs arequiet and the fuel economy is great. The reason we went with them instead of the Yammies is the warranty, the service and most importantly, the power. Be patient, you may find you like it after all.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Got Salt? (3/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > why were you trying to crank it to flush it? the e-tecs have a reverse flush design that is more effective if you use it, instead of the old fashioned way?
> ...


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alum maverick (3/12/2008)*mercury are you kidding? that's just getting worse


I was talking to someone that went to a bass tournament last year. Said that team Mercury would bring a tractor trailer full of spare parts for their team members because they broke down so much. He said that all the other teams had uhaul trailers with mostly tools. I think they just run too high RPMs, but they damn fast.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

at all of the larger SKA tournaments, almost all the mfg bring a trailer with spare powerheads and foots stacked up and down the walls. tournament fishing, the engines are routinely pushed harder than someone would normally push the weekend rec fishermans boat. since most tournament boats are using newer (under warranty) motors, mfg want to take care of their customers (not see them broke down) it doesn't look good for the mfg when everyone is watchingtheir performance at a tournament


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *brnbser (3/13/2008)*at all of the larger SKA tournaments, almost all the mfg bring a trailer with spare powerheads and foots stacked up and down the walls. tournament fishing, the engines are routinely pushed harder than someone would normally push the weekend rec fishermans boat. since most tournament boats are using newer (under warranty) motors, mfg want to take care of their customers (not see them broke down) it doesn't look good for the mfg when everyone is watchingtheir performance at a tournament


Wow, like a NASCAR pit team for your boat.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

They can keep them 2-strokes. I love my Yamaha 4-stroke.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I absolutely destroyed an E-tec at an FLW event by hitting a huge log and the support trailer had me back on the water within two hours after replacing numerous part. The motor wouldn?t even hold oil or run with much power, but it stayed running for me to get back to the dock where the tech was! It isn't even fair to judge these engines that are used during tournaments because they aredefinitely put to the test. Kudos to support trailers!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (3/13/2008)*. Outboards are just like women, sometimes they act right andother timestheir a pain in the ass, but you've got to have one or two...


you and i both know about that!:letsdrink


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

That sucks, could apply to everything on my boat at one time or another except Owner Hooks. If no one told you that a boat is a hole in the water that you pour money into, you weren't listening, My current rant is with Raymarine . face it you have joind a club where sometimes the motto is " THAT SUCKS".


----------

